# Gay Mariage speech



## Mew_Riles (May 25, 2005)

On Monday I had to give this speech. I was rather proud of it, and of course it's writen by me ^ ^ enjoy, and I would like to get a thread started arguing this isssue, so post your opinions please ^ ^

Gay Marriage. You would think an issue as simple as two people of the same sex getting married would be as simple as its definition, but no. No, everyone has to turn this issue into a political fiasco. The opposing arguments seem to have taken over America’s political stance on this subject, but the rest of us have not given up just yet. America stands for freedom, yet a lot of us are still oppressed. How can many too many people really believe this country is for equal rights, when obviously some of us do not have those rights? The arguments have been stated over and over, yet we have not seen the other side of the argument. 

	 Many people think gay marriage is unnatural but that is an unjust statement. Homosexuality is more natural than birth control eyeglasses and toilets. As long as there have been two men on this Earth there has been homosexuality. No, the only reason it has become unnatural is because people say it’s unnatural, and a lot of people believe it is unnatural but then they better get rid of everything in their house except a log of wood, a two sticks for lighting it if they are against anything unnatural. 

	Also, many people believe that homosexual relationships aren’t the optimum environment for raising children. And heterosexuals are more qualified when their children are being taken to foster homes left and right. Because homosexuals have to fight to get a child, they take better care of one than a couple who can have them left and right. It has not been yet proven, but through my own experiances I've seen that people who can only adopt children seem to treat them better.

	The next issue I would like to discuss is the “downward slope.” The “downward slope” is the idea that if we allow gay marriage that somehow our society will run down the drain, being forced to allow bestiality, polygamy, and other horrible crimes such as these. Firstly, allowing gay marriage isn’t going to cause this so you can stop worrying. No one can marry their dog (because a dog can’t sign a marriage license) and now one will have more than one wife or husband for that matter. 

	The last argument I would like to share is the argument about the marriage benefits homosexuals would gain along with marriage. They SHOULD get the same benefits as everyone else, because they are like everyone else. They have a brain, and a heart, just like anyone else. Many people believe that homosexuals would take advantage of those benefits. But doesn’t that mean so could heterosexuals? So why is it any different?

	In conclusion I would like to ask you, (if we ever have another election for gay marriage) to please say yes to gay marriage. There is nothing unnatural about gay marriage, homosexuals make better parents, and everyone deserves the right to marry. How would you feel if you couldn’t marry only because of your sexual preference?


----------



## Beez617 (May 29, 2005)

Mew,

I too am a strong supporter of Same-Sex Marriages and I agree with you full heartedly with what you wrote and presented. I believe that there is nothing wrong with it and it's a shame that arrogant, egotistical people in the world find themselves fearing and against the happiness of two people, who just happen to be of the same gender. It's redicilious.

Now for the content of the speech, everything is well written, although I found a few awkward sentences, which didn't make that much sense. An example of this is: 



			
				Mew_Riles said:
			
		

> No, the only reason it has become unnatural is because people say it’s unnatural, and a lot of people believe it is unnatural but then they better get rid of everything in their house except a log of wood, a two sticks for lighting it if they are against anything unnatural.



Not only do you confuse me here, but I find myself stumbling over the wording.. perhaps a little change, although it may be too late? I also think that the last sentence is kinda.. meh. It doesn't fit and it should seem that something should be added on to that, but that's just my opinion.

Good job, Mew. You really did a good job with this one.


James


----------



## Mew_Riles (May 30, 2005)

Thank you. Yes, I thought that sentence might be a struggle. I'm sorry it made you stumble. I'll be sure to fix it for further use. Thank you again.

Woot for Gay Marriage!


----------



## LensmanZ313 (May 30, 2005)

Good piece! I really liked it. And, i do agree with you . . . .  :wink:


----------



## Reilly Hall (Jun 1, 2005)

Are you kidding? Marriage should be the sacred union between a man, a woman, and a voting studio audience. Or for money. Or for publicity. Or...

(That's sarcasm, don't hurt me! *ducks*)


----------



## valeca (Jun 1, 2005)

This topic is being discussed in the debate forums if you'd care to join in over there


----------



## damien_frosst (Jun 1, 2005)

I've got a couple of questions for you, if you're willing to answer them.

First, why is polygamy any worse than regular marriage?

You say that if two people love each other, then they should be permitted to marry - without consideration of their respective sexes.  What if three people love each other?  Or four?

I suppose my other item isn't really a question, but a statement.  In you conclusion, you say that homosexuals make better parents.  I'm not sure you can support that.  You're taking personal experience and expanding that into a social absolute.  That's not nearly good enough to use as proof of anything.  I think, also, that you've totally overlooked woman-woman homosexual relationships.  They don't have to adopt children if they're willing to go through in vitro fertilization (or other pregnancy inducing methods).

I don't want to turn this into a debate (there's a forum for that) so these are just a few thinks to think about.


----------



## Reilly Hall (Jun 1, 2005)

I think that people, regardless of sexual orientation, are quite equally able to mess up their kids =D


----------



## Mew_Riles (Jun 1, 2005)

Damien,

I don't believe that people should have more than one partner. I believe that's jujst being greedy. Though you do make a great argument, and it will definetly make me think twice about polgamy. It's simply my beliefe that we should have more than one. Too much of a good thing can eventually kill you. ^ ^

In answer to your other statement, that part was accidentally left in. I had written two difrent documents, both alike except for that one thing.  It meant to say homosexual parents CAN make better parents. 

I'm sorry for the inconveinece


----------



## damien_frosst (Jun 2, 2005)

Mew_Riles said:
			
		

> I don't believe that people should have more than one partner. I believe that's jujst being greedy. Though you do make a great argument, and it will definetly make me think twice about polgamy. It's simply my beliefe that we should have more than one. Too much of a good thing can eventually kill you. ^ ^



Ah... but what a death!

I've my own thoughts on polygamy, but just knowing you're going to think about it is enough.



> In answer to your other statement, that part was accidentally left in. I had written two difrent documents, both alike except for that one thing.  It meant to say homosexual parents CAN make better parents.



Ok.  That sounds more reasonable.



> I'm sorry for the inconveinece



No inconvenience at all.


----------



## articleworld (Jun 25, 2005)

Nice speech! 

Live and let live.


----------



## Mew_Riles (Jun 25, 2005)

Thank you ^ ^


----------

